# *** CTS Turbo Direct Fit FMIC Kits ***



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

The CTS 2.0T Direct Fit FMIC Kit is designed as a drop in replacement for the OEM front mounted intercooler (FMIC). That means you can install this kit without any trimming or modification of the bumper. The OEM FMIC is adequate for stock boost levels, however once boost levels are increased by way of ECU upgrades/chipping the OEM FMIC struggles to keep the charged air temperatures in check. Higher charged air temperatures can result in boost cut and timing pull, both reducing the amount of power your vehicle produces. 

The CTS direct fit FMIC uses a high efficiency bar and plate intercooler core, which aids in reducing pressure drop. Reducing pressure drop means that your turbo will not have to work as hard to make a given level of boost. If your turbo makes 30psi of boost pressure in the turbocharger, and your intercooler has a 10psi pressure drop then the boost measured by your ECU would be (30psi - 10psi) = 20psi. With an efficient FMIC like the CTS direct fit FMIC your turbo does not have to work as hard to reach desired boost levels. This is beneficial in two ways, the turbo life expectancy is increased due to more efficient operation, and boost leaving the turbocharger is cooler and more dense resulting in more power to the ground.

Product Details:

- Efficient bar and plate construction
- Low pressure drop
- Maintains factory mounting points
- No trimming of bumper or crash supports
- Rated for power levels in excess of 600HP
- Core dimensions: 23.00 Length x 2.00" Tall x 16.5" Height
- Cast aluminium high efficiency end tanks

*Click to order our 2.0T Direct Fit FMIC Kit $799.99 Shipped*


MK5 GTI TSI:










MK5 GTI FSI with CTS Turbo Big Turbo Kit:










Golf R with CTS Big Turbo Kit


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

PS: Use promo code "Laborfmic" for $100 off and free shipping until the end of the first week of September.


----------



## Domokun (Apr 5, 2009)

I am curious, will this fit on a GTI with a rabbit bumper installed?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Domokun said:


> I am curious, will this fit on a GTI with a rabbit bumper installed?


I'm certain it would fit, but for some reason if it does not fit we will pay for shipping back to us and refund you in full.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

We want to thank everyone that took place in our Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales. It was a great success! Now we must hunker down and work through the piles of orders. :beer:

With such large part volumes going out the door there seems to be piles of this shiny stuff all over the shop. We like shiny things.




























Visit us on our website at ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone that participated in our giant Holiday Sale! We are working as fast as we can to ship every order on time! *


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Be sure to check out our blog and facebook. Anything new and exciting gets posted. Stay tuned for product launches, updates and stories!

https://www.facebook.com/CTSTurbo

http://www.ctsturbo.com/


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Wallpaper bump! - We have been assembling a ton of catch can kits. Lots of billet aluminum mhmmmm.

High resolution can be found here.










It's also not everyday we have a LP-560 at the shop either.










High Resolution link.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

This CTS Big Turbo Equipped TSI is throwing down some massive numbers. 100-200km/h in 6.2 seconds! Water Meth injection, 98 RON octane pump gas, Integrated Engineering rods, pistons and a GIAC tune. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Be sure to check out our Facebook page and website for constant build updates, product announcements and general shenanigans like this mk1 rabbit laying down some rubber... well pretty much all of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ6J1q05lPw










www.ctsturbo.com
https://www.facebook.com/CTSTurbo


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

A direct fit is kind of necessary for a build like this.



CTS Turbo Blog


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Porsche 997 in the CTS shop. Replacement coilpack and spark plugs are on the menu. CTS Turbo can serve all your maintenance and performance needs.

Check out what we offer for your car in our store.


----------



## halitzor (Dec 26, 2007)

'14 GLI fit you think?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

halitzor said:


> '14 GLI fit you think?


Shoot us an email to [email protected] and we will sort you out!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Would anyone like a new wallpaper? Click the image for the high resolution image!


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Lots of kits in stock. See what we can offer for your car at www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is another wallpaper for you guys - hit up the link for the high resolution version.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Be sure to check out our blog and facebook. Anything new and exciting gets posted. Stay tuned for product launches, updates and stories!

https://www.facebook.com/CTSTurbo

http://www.ctsturbo.com/


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's a shot of Andreas' Dynodrome tuned Golf R equipped with a CTS Turbo GTX3071R Kit. 528awhp @ 28psi.


----------



## Brandon D (Oct 25, 2014)

? On the turbo blanket, dose it fit stock k04 turbo ? I'm trying to decide if this would be better if than running a heat shield and or with one at he same time.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Brandon D said:


> ? On the turbo blanket, dose it fit stock k04 turbo ? I'm trying to decide if this would be better if than running a heat shield and or with one at he same time.


Our turbo blankets are designed for T3 or T4 based turbos, so it won't fit the K04 unfortunately. We could make one if we had enough interest for the K04 unit.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo ships worldwide, we have over 100 authorized dealers across the globe. Check out our dealer page to see who is closest to you.


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo is proud to announce it's Short Shift Kit for the MK4-MK7 6 speed family. With adjustable throw reduction between 20% and 35%, this kit greatly improves feel over the stock setup with a more positive and precise engagement. CNC machined from a solid piece of billet T6061 aircraft grade aluminum, it is guaranteed to not corrode. Included in the kit is the short shift and threaded pin connector.

CTS Short Shifter Kit $149.99 shipped


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS MK5 2.0T Direct Fit FMIC Kit @ $799.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS Turbo MK5 FSI Air Intake System @ $299.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Autotech FSI High Pressure Fuel Pump Upgrade Kit @ $359.99 Shipped


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS MK5/MK6 TSI Crank Pulley Kit @ $199.99


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

Sloppy shifter, looking for a tight feel? Pickup a set of our shifter bracket bushings $24.99 @ CTS Turbo


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

Do u have a link to your mk5 2.0t FSI GTI inter cooler kits? I can't click on your banner on tap talk app...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

CTS TURBO HOLIDAY SALE IS ON NOW!


----------

